# Windows7 is my OS, what's yours?



## theFOoL (Aug 31, 2016)

I tried Windows 10 but I kept coming back to 7. On my Zotac Mini-PC I had Windows 10 installed but too many problems with my Plex Server. Windows7 just works.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 31, 2016)

7 Pro 64


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 31, 2016)

Yup. 7 Pro 64 on ... 4 of the machines in the house: his and hers matching gaming boxes, an HTPC, and the server. Got a Win10 laptop, a Win7x32 laptop, a Chromebook, and an older XP32 on which my daughter plays Oblivion, Fate, and Torchlight 1 and 2  occasionally


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 31, 2016)

Happy on windows 8.1. 
Stable and no surprises of hardware not working as it should and settings changing to M$ default after every update as in windows 10.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 31, 2016)

win 10 home 64 (update from a 8.1 and then fresh install later) ... no issues so far, if i except the revert to default when i reboot ... but i rarely reboot ...
since my nvidia issue with 2d/idle/3d random stuck clocks disappeared recently ... so now i don't have to reboot quite often as previously 

although in term of preference is tend to class it like that: win 8.1(strangely)>win 7>win 10


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 31, 2016)

All my pcs run W 10



(My feculent son is a self proclaimed Luddite and insists on sticking with W7 .....)


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 31, 2016)

Win 10 pro 64 Bits i am on. Runs just fine on my old x58 setup.


----------



## alucasa (Aug 31, 2016)

Upgraded all Win 7/8/8.1 to 10 while the upgrade was free. Haven't looked back. That's 2 PCs, 4 laptops.

I also use Fedora. Have used it for a decade ever since it forked from Red Hat unix.


----------



## Hillbilly (Aug 31, 2016)

I have several 2 in 1's that run windows 8.1. I have a Mini-ITX gaming rig that runs Windows 8.1 Pro. I also have a media center the runs Windows 8.1 Pro with Media Center. I have a 2 in 1 that I regrettably I upgraded to Windows 10 back when the upgrades first started out of curiosity and let run past 30 days. My main rig however runs deepin Linux 15.2. I wish Windows 10 gave you more control over drivers and Windows updates. The pre-release Windows 10 was awesome and didn't make choices for me that I couldn't control.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 31, 2016)

Windows 10 everywhere aside from a few Ubuntu/Mint machines and XP/2000 for some quite old ones. My AGP machines can't do the anniversary update but it still seems nice and refreshing compared to older operating systems, especially ones that only support 2GB of RAM.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 31, 2016)

Huh, I had 2GB of RAM on my eMachines and neither W7 or W10 ran fine. I mean they did for slightly normal task but yeah... 4GB is where it's at


----------



## peche (Aug 31, 2016)

Windows 10x64Pro on my personal rig, 
Windows 7 x64Ultimate on my job computer [almost everyday computer] but will be upgraded soon to Win10x64Pro
Windows XPx86 SP3 on a another pc i use for random  stuff

Regards...


----------



## Kursah (Sep 1, 2016)

10 Pro x64 and Ubuntu 16.04 w/cinnamon 3.

Same for my main rig, laptop and work rigs. Couldn't be happier. All are stable, fast and smooth. I don't miss 7, I manage 100s of workstations mixed XP, 7, 8 and 10 so I still see plenty of the various versions of Windows.

My server runs 2012R2 Datacenter (student license), Ubuntu 16 and server VMs, MineOS Turnkey Linux VM based on Debian 8. 

Pretty damn content with the newer Windows and Linux releases. See no need to go backwards.


----------



## Kanan (Sep 1, 2016)

W10 Pro. Had a lot of headaches with, but I'm getting used to it. Had 8.1 with start button mod before it that I used from release, that worked better for me, but I have a long breath. Didn't miss W7 after switching to 8.1 btw. - 7 is just old imo.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh jeez! Let's see here;

Windows 10 pro 64, Windows 8.1 Pro 64, Windows 7 Pro 64, Windows 7 Enterprise 64, Microsoft Server 2012 R2, Windows XP Pro SP3 32, Windows 98 SE, Windows 95, Windows 3.11 For Work Groups, and good ole Ubuntu. 

I think that about covers it.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2016)

7P, 10P, knoppix, osx, occasionally Ubuntu depends on what I'm doing.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 1, 2016)

Windows 10 64. I like to stay current. Didnt have any problems going to 8 and 10 from 7. I simply adapted.


----------



## arnold_al_qadr (Sep 1, 2016)

w10 x86 on laptop, w10 x64 on desktop, happy and satisfied, minuscule problem so far..


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2016)

Ugh.

10 Pro x64 on most of my machines.
ChromeOS for my chromebook obv
BSD for several servers.
Suse on my other laptop (I love you suse)
CENTOS on my PBX systems.
Server 2012 and 2012R2 for a few more servers.
Server 2008 for some none important things. Mostly Lab environments. I dont run it in service.
Server 2016 in the lab.

XP
Vista
7
8 in VMs for testing.

Debian on one of my DEV boxes so I can use some of my forensics tools.

More BSD on appliances.

I use these OSs everyday.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 1, 2016)

Windows 7 on all my machines apart from 1 on Windows 10 and two old beasts on Windows XP. My GF had 2 machines on Windows 10 but ran into to many issues and performance losses so went back to 7 and Linux.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Sep 1, 2016)

OS/2 Warp still works.  Just not for what most people expect to do these days.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 1, 2016)

Divide Overflow said:


> OS/2 Warp still works.  Just not for what most people expect to do these days.



Arguable, and I say that as an olden days OS/2 fanboy.  It had trouble booting on hardware from it's era.  Booting today would be a mirracle outside a VM...  I mean doesn't it even fail to deal with UEFI?

It also doesn't boot on any VM except an old version of Parallels.  Have fun.

I use a hand compiled Gentoo Linux x64 as my primary OS for both gaming and work, and Windows 10 Pro X64 for some stubborn games.


----------



## Atomic77 (Sep 1, 2016)

My OS is Windows 10 Home 64bit. I think everyone should be windows 10 bound by now. unless your computer is not good enough for it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 1, 2016)

Windows 10 and I can no longer stand the fact Windows 7 doesn't have an epic right-click menu on the Start button.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 1, 2016)

Windows 7 64 bit .
The only reason for going on W10 for me is directx 12 .
I'm ok with W7 XD.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 1, 2016)

Was on 7 had some issues now back on 8.1 after a long while. I have windows 7/8.1/10 on a few drives; 8.1 gives higher fps.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 1, 2016)

WIndows 10 from day 1 no issues so far.


----------



## Countryside (Sep 1, 2016)

Windows 10 has been on my main rig for about 6 months now and so far no problems.

PS: Windows 7 i will never forget you it has been hard but i had to move on.


----------



## Dethroy (Sep 1, 2016)

WIndows 10. Can't stand Windows 7 anymore. Never had any interest in WIndows 8 whatsoever...


----------



## Jetster (Sep 1, 2016)

Love Windows 10 for my gaming PC. Windows 7  is better for my HTPC, Kodi works better and file moving, managing hard drives just easier


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 1, 2016)

Windows 10 Redstone 64bit on all of my systems.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 1, 2016)

10 Pro 64 Anniversary.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 1, 2016)

I was unable to upgrade my Win 8 to Win 10 before 10th of July. But I am happy with Win 8


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 1, 2016)

@rk3066 


please add a poll


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @rk3066
> 
> 
> please add a poll



+1, With multiple selections for some people.


----------



## Joe Public (Sep 1, 2016)

Windows 10 on my recent Skylake build.   (fresh install, no upgrade)
Windows 7 on my HTPC and laptop.    The HTPC wasn't upgraded because of various reasons ("yarr") and the lappy wasn't because I was lazy and didn't make the deadline.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 1, 2016)

Joe Public said:


> didn't make the deadline.





Its not too late......i,ve installed it on 3 pcs since the deadline passed

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/heres-how-to-get-windows-10-for-free-still.224640/


----------



## FYFI13 (Sep 1, 2016)

Main rig: Windows 7 Pro SP1 x64/Ubuntu Mate 16.04
Laptop 1: Ubuntu Mate 16.04 x64
Laptop 2: Windows 10 Pro x64 <= pain in the butt and can't use Ubuntu on it due to proprietary HP crap.
HTPC/file server: OpenElec 6.0.3


----------



## ahujet (Sep 1, 2016)

Windows 10 Pro 64bit. Sometimes I regret having it over Windows 7.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 1, 2016)

Vote Added


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 1, 2016)

I have 7 pro 64 on the business laptop and 8.1 with windows 7 shell on the gaming laptop, I didnt have a spare 7 key.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 1, 2016)

Window 7 Ult 64bit on the main rig.
Ubuntu so far on the folder, with rebuild going to try out a different Linux.
Window 10 Edu on the lappy atm.  Have come a few times of wanting smash it.  Runs like a complete arse compare to when I had Linux on the lappy.  Only reason have it is to do college school work.  After that a Linux distro going right back on it.


----------



## cornemuse (Sep 1, 2016)

W-7 on laptop, desktops are XP-Pro 32 & 64 bit, and various flavors of Ubuntu.

Dont like 7 or later, , ,

-c-


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 1, 2016)

How about if Windows Xp was updated to work with today's technology. Would you go back?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> How about if Windows Xp was updated to work with today's technology. Would you go back?



Too many holes


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 1, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Too many holes


And if they were patched up?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> And if they were patched up?



Theyed have to be repatched over and over.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 1, 2016)

Arch Linux or Fedora, depending if the pc is bios or uefi.
Seriously, I only use Windows for the occasional new game, everything else runs from GNU/Linux. That Windows Update has me tired.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 1, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> Arch Linux or Fedora, depending if the pc is bios or uefi.
> Seriously, I only use Windows for the occasional new game, everything else runs from GNU/Linux. That Windows Update has me tired.


Yeah if only developers would convert to Linux


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 1, 2016)

Why there is no pool option for older windows I pretty sure someone on this forum got XP or older win on some of machines  Like at my work all computers stuck in stone age with winXP its just sad to watch.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 1, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> How about if Windows Xp was updated to work with today's technology. Would you go back?


I think I'd still be a 7 man.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 1, 2016)

I'll add 98se and xp and... Even 2000 but NOT ME


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 1, 2016)

Added xp, 2000, and 98se


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 1, 2016)

My father for some reason thinks that winXp is the best win. Hes just old fashioned guy. I would never go to xp but maybe ppl who dont play games are fine with it


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 1, 2016)

Windows 10, all my PCs are running it except the ones that don't support it (mostly my retrobuilds).


----------



## ASOT (Sep 1, 2016)

W10 Pro x64


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah I moved on ,10 is pretty good and getting better ,all in I say the futures 10.
Odd program issues by a developer can't be aimed at 10 because in all the ways that count it is better imho.


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 2, 2016)

Jaffakeik said:


> Why there is no pool option for older windows I pretty sure someone on this forum got XP or older win on some of machines  Like at my work all computers stuck in stone age with winXP its just sad to watch.


We got a old Windows 3.1 machine, not sure though if it fires up still.  Still have floppy disc too.  My Dad every once and awhile bugs me to find a way to convert them or at least have a floppy drive on a machine somewhere to use.

My Uncle still has a machine with XP that still runs.  Has another with Windows 98, with DDR RAM......talk about old.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 2, 2016)

The poll only covers my main rig, which is W10. Also in the house is one more W10, Her rig running W8.1, HTPC on W7, abd a server running WHS2011, which is built on a base of Server 2008R2.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 2, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> And if they were patched up?



It'd effectively become WIndows 7 with a old-school style theme and DX version.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 2, 2016)

I have Windows Xp (for a fun OS) and I installed the last version of chrome and to my surprise Firefox still supports this OS. I have the bootskin modified with Stardock and I plan to install Vista as well. The sad thing is I can only be in IDE mode with Xp


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Sep 2, 2016)

Win 10 Pro 64x on my desktop and laptop, though I still have Win 7 at work, but I think that doesn't count. I'd take Win 10 over any other Win any day.


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 2, 2016)

I use Windows 10 Education Version 64-bit (I get a shit load of free Os/Software for school) ... and my job uses Windows 7 Enterprise 64bit. Apparently Windows Server 2012 doesn't mingle well with Windows 10 yet


----------



## Kursah (Sep 2, 2016)

alexsubri said:


> I use Windows 10 Education Version 64-bit (I get a shit load of free Os/Software for school) ... and my job uses Windows 7 Enterprise 64bit. *Apparently Windows Server 2012 doesn't mingle well with Windows 10 yet*



Really? How have you come to this conclusion? I'm interested in your experiences, especially if there's an issue I'm not aware of that I should be! Or if this is based off of a bad experience, etc.

I manage many business, enterprise and educational domains that use a mix of XP, 7, 8 and 10 PC's all joined to a domains all on 2012R2. 

Haven't had trust issues or GPO issues in some time, heck...to be honest I see more issues with XP and 7 on 2012-level domains than 8 or 10.

Boy do I miss having student access... I have my 10 Education version, 8.1, 7 and 2012R2 Datacenter licenses all running PC's or VM's at my home lab, still use it to this day for cert testing, home-use, VPN access while on the road, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have 2 with 10 and one with 7...
I still use 7 for MCE...but since OpenELEC linux works great as an OTA DVR I may be done with 7 soon.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm back on 10 after a fever induced linux bout.  I have a million things I did wrong in my linux install that just basically had me realizing it was trashed at the end.  I will probably try it again later, but fevers and linux don't mix well.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 2, 2016)

I had Windows10 on my Zotac Mini-PC but the WiFi Driver was acting up so I had to reinstall Windows7 and everything works fine now


----------



## Frick (Sep 2, 2016)

Windows 10 Pro, Windows 10 Pro and Lubuntu. Windows 7 Home Premium at work.


----------



## m0nt3 (Sep 2, 2016)

Arch Linux, I am over using Windows or Microsoft Products. It has been removed from all my personal computers. There are enough good games on linux to keep me happy for a long time and older games I can go back and play just fine on wine (like S.T.A.L.K.E.R). Windows 10 was the straw that broke the camels back for me. Now I run an operating system that I control and conforms to me instead of the other way around.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 2, 2016)

m0nt3 said:


> Arch Linux, I am over using Windows or Microsoft Products. It has been removed from all my personal computers. There are enough good games on linux to keep me happy for a long time and older games I can go back and play just fine on wine (like S.T.A.L.K.E.R). Windows 10 was the straw that broke the camels back for me. Now I run an operating system that I control and conforms to me instead of the other way around.


Drama, with a bit of effort ,sorry I lie with no real effort win 10 does only what I want when i want and I've had no issues doing anything on it ,Microsoft is a pain in the ass at times but they aren't as bad as some companies and their Os is the easiest to use and most diversly featured and from an engineering point of view addaptable around imho.
You can plug almost anything into windows via an adapter for a simple example yet the same adapter likely won't have linux drivers and they aren't as easy to install if available, I think for me though windows is normally at the edge of the future in potential while linux is always in the past ,I couldn't use dx12 features on linux on anything fun for a few more months if not more yet I played bf1 the other day on win 10.
I suppose I bought my pc for my own reasons though as did everyone, my reasons being for messing with hardware and software ,overclocking and benching ,FOLDING ,occasionally gaming(I prefer cutting edge features story's and experience) and boring shit like surfing and cv posting , put as much effort into win 10 as you have had to with linux just learning basics and I can't see how it couldn't pan out better for you.


----------



## m0nt3 (Sep 2, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Drama, with a bit of effort ,sorry I lie with no real effort win 10 does only what I want when i want and I've had no issues doing anything on it ,Microsoft is a pain in the ass at times but they aren't as bad as some companies and their Os is the easiest to use and most diversly featured and from an engineering point of view addaptable around imho.
> You can plug almost anything into windows via an adapter for a simple example yet the same adapter likely won't have linux drivers and they aren't as easy to install if available, I think for me though windows is normally at the edge of the future in potential while linux is always in the past ,I couldn't use dx12 features on linux on anything fun for a few more months if not more yet I played bf1 the other day on win 10.
> I suppose I bought my pc for my own reasons though as did everyone, my reasons being for messing with hardware and software ,overclocking and benching ,FOLDING ,occasionally gaming(I prefer cutting edge features story's and experience) and boring shit like surfing and cv posting , put as much effort into win 10 as you have had to with linux just learning basics and I can't see how it couldn't pan out better for you.



The question was,  What OS do you use and why. You don't have to justify the benefits of Windows 10 to me. I vaguely stated why I switched from it. Windows 10 in a domain environment, has been a nightmare from my perspective, although I am not the one responsible for it. But, from my personal usage, I have more control over my OS, in how it functions, its layout, fully customizable. I dont have to scour websites trying to find some iffy program to do some specific task when everything I have needed is in a repository, for free, with easy installation. Malware and virus are almost non-existent. Hardware compatibility in linux, I would argue, is much better than Windows, especialy with legacy hardware. I have had fun time with old scanners and printers that we use at my employer trying to get them to work with old WIndows XP drivers all those devices work just fine on linux, with no installations necessary. The thought, planned obsolecence comes to mind.

I can overclock, I can benchmark, I can do folding applications, and gaming, all on my linux install. I have been using linux for over decade and learning it has made computing more interesting, want to know what all goes into booting a computer OS, install gentoo or arch and you can learn everything in good documentation. Linux is amazing for tweaking, custom compile a kernel for only the exact hardware you have, the difference is quite noticeable. It is not for everyone and I would not recommend it for everyone. In fact, I like that it is not main stream. I can do everything I need in Windows as well, but I dont have to worry about an OS collecting data on me, sure you can say you can disable it, but show me in the source code where information still isnt being submitted. I can control when my computer installs updates or not at all, which you no longer can with WIndows 10, you can defer them, but not prevent them. I have experienced enough breaks with updates from microsoft, mostly in a networked and domain environment.

If Windows works for you great, I am happy for you. It just doesn't do what I like and it forces me into a GUI that they want me to use. I like freedom and choice in both computing and life. It is a more difficult path, but in the end, for me, it is worth it.

Also, about the DRAMA part, I certainly was talking shit about Windows, but I was not talking shit to people who use Windows, kind like what you did to me. 

P.S. I am sorry me not liking Windows hurts your feelings.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 2, 2016)

W7 64bit still.

 I have all my applications nicely set up with all the drivers working properly.

 I might see a small performance increase by upgrading to W10 but I'm too lazy to deal with all the grief just so I can play ashes of singularity with DX12.

 In the future I consider having two rigs, one with linux and one with W10. Or I might go dual boot.

 But for the moment I'm good.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeah I'd say give developers 2yrs to convert to DX12 till then I'm staying with 7


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 3, 2016)

W7 U X64 SP1, for now.

Looking at Mint, since MS wants to take away my ability to choose what updates I install.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 3, 2016)

m0nt3 said:


> The question was,  What OS do you use and why. You don't have to justify the benefits of Windows 10 to me. I vaguely stated why I switched from it. Windows 10 in a domain environment, has been a nightmare from my perspective, although I am not the one responsible for it. But, from my personal usage, I have more control over my OS, in how it functions, its layout, fully customizable. I dont have to scour websites trying to find some iffy program to do some specific task when everything I have needed is in a repository, for free, with easy installation. Malware and virus are almost non-existent. Hardware compatibility in linux, I would argue, is much better than Windows, especialy with legacy hardware. I have had fun time with old scanners and printers that we use at my employer trying to get them to work with old WIndows XP drivers all those devices work just fine on linux, with no installations necessary. The thought, planned obsolecence comes to mind.
> 
> I can overclock, I can benchmark, I can do folding applications, and gaming, all on my linux install. I have been using linux for over decade and learning it has made computing more interesting, want to know what all goes into booting a computer OS, install gentoo or arch and you can learn everything in good documentation. Linux is amazing for tweaking, custom compile a kernel for only the exact hardware you have, the difference is quite noticeable. It is not for everyone and I would not recommend it for everyone. In fact, I like that it is not main stream. I can do everything I need in Windows as well, but I dont have to worry about an OS collecting data on me, sure you can say you can disable it, but show me in the source code where information still isnt being submitted. I can control when my computer installs updates or not at all, which you no longer can with WIndows 10, you can defer them, but not prevent them. I have experienced enough breaks with updates from microsoft, mostly in a networked and domain environment.
> 
> ...


You wish bro I was expressing a different opinion is all.
You backed up your thoughts so I wrote down mine ,how is that different.


----------



## Hnykill22 (Sep 3, 2016)

Windows 7 until DX 12 becomes needed for games. no need to upgrade until then. Driving a i7 5820K @ 4.4 Ghz, Palit Gtx 1070 and 16GB Quad DDR4. Windows 10 has nothing to offer but Dx 12 support. so until then


----------



## m0nt3 (Sep 3, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> You wish bro I was expressing a different opinion is all.
> You backed up your thoughts so I wrote down mine ,how is that different.





theoneandonlymrk said:


> Drama, with a bit of effort ,sorry I lie with no real effort win 10 does only what I want when i want and I've had no issues doing anything on it





theoneandonlymrk said:


> put as much effort into win 10 as you have had to with linux just learning basics and I can't see how it couldn't pan out better for you.



Because you didn't argue the merits of windows 10, but addressed how it could pan out better for me and the way my subjective choice is worse. What is better for me, can only be decided by me, therefore the difference between our comments, was mine was pointed at no one, while yours was directed at me directly. Also, you started your post with drama, instead of creating a contructive counter argument. I have no issue debating the benefits of each, each has their own place certainly. For instance, active directory, is a great technology for a networked environment. Perhaps I shouldn't have been as vague in my initial posting, I didn't see the need as others have expressed the same concerns.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 3, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> You wish bro I was expressing a different opinion is all.
> You backed up your thoughts so I wrote down mine ,how is that different.



Because you directed yours at him though, specifically. which he seemed to reply to and explain his points in detail. 

Can't blame either of you for your choices. But experiences will differ between folks, their builds, their patience and technical levels with systems and managing them, and the want of complication or ease, etc. We've all got different wants from our systems, clearly @m0nt3 is living it up with his fine tuned custom Linux experience and you prefer the easy life with Windows 10. Nothing wrong with that, if you're happy with your OS or OSes decision(s), that's all that truly matters. No matter what anyone else has to say on this forum. Everyone has a right to prefer something different for their needs, nobody here is wrong IMHO. But all we can offer is just that, opinions and hopefully good experienced ones at that.

But the way you posted to m0nt3 previously, had it been me, I would've responded the same way.


----------



## elitan (Sep 5, 2016)

Windows 10 now is more stable. The fastest windows version i have ever used.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 5, 2016)

elitan said:


> Windows 10 now is more stable. The fastest windows version i have ever used.




Or is it? they said that about W8 and then realised that it was still doing a lot of Processing in the background. I think W10 is the same tbh


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 5, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Or is it? they said that about W8 and then realised that it was still doing a lot of Processing in the background. I think W10 is the same tbh



The "processing in the background" is generally beneficial to responsiveness as long as you have the resources.  A lot of benchmarks show that the caching, etc it does and driver models are faster than 7's.  Not by much, (and the margin shrinks massively if measuring from 8) but it is there if you aren't ram starved.


----------



## m0nt3 (Sep 6, 2016)

I have also ran across an issue with Windows 10 thrashing the hard drive constantly because of notifications, I think related to the windows tips notification. Disabling it on users computer, especially on mechanical HDD's, has increased responsiveness. We observed constant 80-99% HDD usage in task manager.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 6, 2016)

I literally an hour a go broke my Win 10 install by using UXstyle to use a custom theme... don't ever do it, had to install Win 7 on a old PS3 40GB HDD and am now finding a way to recover Win 10.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 6, 2016)

I've reinstalled windows7/10 So many times it an't funny and have had 0 issues


----------



## BlackSun59 (Sep 6, 2016)

Win 7 Pro. So far I haven't felt any need nor desire to move to Win 10.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 6, 2016)

I am still on Windows 8, I forgot to upgrade to Win 10 before 29th July. Now waiting for Win 11 update (if there will ever be). I have read on some forum that Win 10 would be the least upgrade from Microsoft and there will not be any Win 11. Any member has any clue in this regard?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 6, 2016)

@lorraine walsh 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/heres-how-to-get-windows-10-for-free-still.224640/


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 6, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @lorraine walsh
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/heres-how-to-get-windows-10-for-free-still.224640/


Thanks for sharing this post but reading by the thread, won't Microsoft be aware of the fact that normal users will also be taking advantage of this update still available for users with disabilities. Won't there be any kind of security check/proof requirement during the process?


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 6, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> Thanks for sharing this post but reading by the thread, won't Microsoft be aware of the fact that normal users will also be taking advantage of this update still available for users with disabilities. Won't there be any kind of security check/proof requirement during the process?



They aren't doing any kind of check at the moment, but I would not put it past them.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 6, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> Thanks for sharing this post but reading by the thread, won't Microsoft be aware of the fact that normal users will also be taking advantage of this update still available for users with disabilities. Won't there be any kind of security check/proof requirement during the process?




I have installed it 3 times using this link.........no problems.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah Windows10 is great but... I have Windows Vista as my main OS and I setup 3 Partitions (1 Xp 32bit@28.8 GB, 1 7Ultimate 64bit@38.8GB, and Windows10Pro64bit@58.8GB)

I have all my 360 Movies and 80 music Artist on that drive and I installed plex on my Windows7 partition


----------



## hapkiman (Sep 6, 2016)

Poll is titled:  "*Witch* OS you using and why?"  Witch?  Really?

You mean like the new Radiohead song "_Burn the Witch_?"


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 6, 2016)

It was a type-O and i can't edit it


----------



## Atomic77 (Sep 13, 2016)

Windows 10 is the coolest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Loosenut (Sep 13, 2016)

Finally made the jump to windows 10 and pleasantly surprised how nice it runs. Third party apps to remove or limit its "call home" features. I like.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 14, 2016)

Win-7 Pro, 64-Bit on four PCs and two Laptops.
If it works, don't fix it.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 8, 2016)

Linux. To make a long story, short: two times in a row Windows tried to install a major update to Windows 10 and two times it left my computer in a broken state. It seems to me that they have work to do. Windows 10 works great when it's running after a clean installation but, big updates makes it feel like Vista all over again. There are enough games available in Linux where I can deal with it because gaming isn't really as important to me as it used to be and me being able to do my job and do professional development is a little more important.


----------



## gupsterg (Nov 8, 2016)

Windows 7 Pro x64 is my main OS, I do have Windows 10 Pro x64 but use it very rarely. It sucks a bit on GUI implementation IMO plus only useful function over Win 7 is DX12, as I only have 3DM TS to make use of it's a very rare occurrence for me to boot to Win 10.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2016)

Still on windows 7. Im not jumping on WIndows 10 till they take it out of beta testing


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 8, 2016)

7 +10 64 bit.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 8, 2016)

Win 10, and its starting to grow on me. I was a big fan of 7, and I'm becoming a big fan of 10 right now.

I'm even starting to like the Edge browser and may EVEN toss out Chrome real soon.

What is happening to me!


----------



## Shengli (Nov 8, 2016)

On win 8.1 x64. I like the metro interface for all my games in wide mode


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 10, 2016)

still running win 7
personally i want to take win 10 but im too lazy to download the driver and reinstall everything


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Windows 10 Pro 64-bit

I can't go back to Windows 7, it is so archaic compared to Windows 10.  It's like going back to XP after I had switched to Windows 7.


----------



## TheOne (Nov 10, 2016)

Windows 7 Professional 64-bit SP1
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1


----------



## natr0n (Nov 10, 2016)

Back on 10 for about 1 week having weird issues with my drives. When I go to open a drive thats been idle system wont want to open it basically.

Gonna try 8.1 again today if things act weird going back to 7 probably forever.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 10, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> Linux. To make a long story, short: two times in a row Windows tried to install a major update to Windows 10 and two times it left my computer in a broken state. It seems to me that they have work to do. Windows 10 works great when it's running after a clean installation but, big updates makes it feel like Vista all over again. There are enough games available in Linux where I can deal with it because gaming isn't really as important to me as it used to be and me being able to do my job and do professional development is a little more important.




Well i have only ever had 1 update issue with Windows Vista, how ever win10 i am getting real sick of the bullshit.  Even picking a good time to update seems to render one or the other un usable for a good 30 mins or longer, 4th time now after a update like the last one this system got it was stuck on the loading windows for infinity.

My main gaming PC that will not even update to the last major update just fails every time.

The one my Wife uses it just inconvenience by time a update is done it's cut in to a big part of the time she had available which reminds me i need to disable the updates hehe.

Funny none of these issue's were around until windows 10 was released.  Sure had a issue here and there but nothing like this BS.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 10, 2016)

natr0n said:


> Gonna try 8.1 again today



No problems whatsoever with windows 8.1 here.
No surprises that something won't work anymore after some update, I do the updating manually but works fine.


----------



## repman244 (Nov 10, 2016)

Upgrading my main to Win 10 while I'm writing this - I had it on my laptop for some time now and don't have any issues with it (apart from the annoying updates).


----------



## Frick (Nov 11, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
> 
> I can't go back to Windows 7, it is so archaic compared to Windows 10.  It's like going back to XP after I had switched to Windows 7.



Essentially this.

I really don't like how MS seems to have laid off their QA team though. There has been issues with updates that really should not be problems. Like the webcam thing, and new sound card drivers makes some sound programs inoperable, and in some cases fudges up entire computers (up to the point of it being talked about in local media).

Apart from that, aye Windows 7 is just cumbersome now.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 11, 2016)

Because of the way M.S. is rolling out updates in packs now, I may well install Windows 10, but i'm just damn comfortable with W7 at the moment, and I don't really see a need to change just yet.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 11, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Because of the way M.S. is rolling out updates in packs now, I may well install Windows 10, but i'm just damn comfortable with W7 at the moment, and I don't really see a need to change just yet.



The problem with the packs is now you can't eliminate that one nagging update that causes problems.  It would be great if, as @Frick said, they had not laid off their entire QA department.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 11, 2016)

Seemingly whenever i install a new Nvidia driver on Windows 10 it's stable and works great, then all of a sudden "Windows has installed updates" and games suddenly just stop working, like i will play a game and it will just freeze, i can Alt+Tab and then the application will crash hard and close.

Revert to old drivers and then it's fine... like a mine field.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Nov 11, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Above


That reminds me of Windows ME 
I am on Windows 7 at the moment.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 11, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Seemingly whenever i install a new Nvidia driver on Windows 10 it's stable and works great, then all of a sudden "Windows has installed updates" and games suddenly just stop working, like i will play a game and it will just freeze, i can Alt+Tab and then the application will crash hard and close.
> 
> Revert to old drivers and then it's fine... like a mine field.



<^^^This^^^>

Why should we have to work so hard, unnecessarily, to keep our PCs operating at peak? I just don't have time to fix all of the issues,.................especially when they crop up in the middle of an important task that I ~have~ to complete right away.
I still have one PC running 10, but using it is a pain in the ass.

Think of me as a Luddite, ("small-minded and resisting progress") I don't care. Windows 7 is far more stable, and it runs without problems 99.9% of the time.

Microsoft is using their market share advantage to stuff their new monetized OS down our throats. With all of the Win-7 updates baked-in together, they can have their way with us, regardless of what we want. 
I deeply resent this.


----------

